# What's GOOD about your marriage?



## Dryden

I haven't been on these forums long, but most of the time we find ourselves reading mostly negative information about marriage. Positive reinforcement is a good thing, so even if your marriage is a little rocky at the moment, what is GOOD about it?

Here's mine:
- We always say 'I love you'
- We try to talk TO each other, not AT each other
- We support each others independence (getting out with friends etc)
- We support each others disciplining of the children, even if we don't completely agree
- We compromise when needed
- We still have sex (even if frequency is an issue ATM!)
- We touch each other non sexually
- We are Honest with each other
- We do our best to put the others needs above our own

I know there's more for me, but there's my quick list.


----------



## swedish

Great thread Dyden!

- We are very touchy feely & say I Love You often
- We laugh together
- We support one another
- We respect each other
- We enjoy being around each other
- We still manage to find new things to do together...one of our recent things is wine tastings


----------



## CJR39

This is good except my marriage is in an unhealthy space which is why this is probably perfect to speak about.

-We are great business partners. Good work ethic together.
-We are good co-parents of our small child.
-We have great sex when we get around to it.
-We can be affectionate at time.
-We can sit and talk together about general things (non-personal things) without arguing.

I feel a little better and hope my list lengthens with time.


----------



## DawnD

-- we have the same taste in foods
-- we both feel secure in our future by just hugging one another
-- we can laugh at ourselves
-- we can see our future and LOVE IT
-- we both want to travel and see everything


----------



## themrs

we love each other
we enjoy being together
we can give each other space
we can sit next to each other without feeling the pressure to talk
we see ourselves with each other when we are old
we make each other laugh
we can overlook each others flaws
we are very compatible in the sack
we get better with time
we see eye to eye on politics and religion
our families get along and we get along with each others families
we are kind to each other
we compliment each other often
we are affectionate to one another
considerate of each others needs


----------



## dwaynewilliams

My wife and I have our fair share of problems, but we do have a lot going for us in this marriage. We definitely respect each other and we are extremely attracted to one another even after the baby. We have had to deal with a lot since the beginning but I think that we have grown smarter (not necessarily stronger) in our relationship. At the very foundation of it all, we genuinely have a love for the books. I don't think that I have ever seen two people love each other as much as we do. If we didn't love each other so much we would have parted ways a long time ago.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Wonderful things about our marraige - My list :

* We miss & think of each other always - 
when apart

* We both are affectionate, hugging, kissing,
touching, always leaves for work & comes home with a kiss & arms wrapped around me.

* Never a day goes by without 
saying "I love you" 

* We never let the sun go down on our 
anger - but this has kept us up all night talking/fighting at times. 

* We generally have the same 
Religious/Political views

* We think the same in regards to raising 
our children as far as discipline & what is allowed, not
allowed 

* Have always been "best friends" -since we met in our teens

* Both "Home-buddies" -enjoy the simple life


* We both LOVE the country, country outings


* Both enjoy watching movies together at 
night while holding each other, our normal nightly routine

* Sex life is abundant, he is always up for 
whatever I want, He desires to Please me, I desire to Please him.
Sexual attraction is still there after many many yrs. 

* We've both only been with each other - 
ever, we hold that dear to our hearts. 

* Completely OPEN about everything with 
each other - "secure" in that love as to not doubt our faithfulness to each other - even if we LOOK upon the opposite sex at times interestingly, appreciating the physical beauty of others 
(example, visiting strip clubs, also watching soft porn 
together). 

* Communication & Honesty is very important 
to us, neither of us seems capable of HIDING something from the other, it would "eat us up" inside if we tried. 

* Share the same financial goals in life .
Neither of us are workaholics, and we both are frugal with our $$ , as to always be able to afford what we want & need for our 
family. 

* We have the ability to LAUGH (sometimes 
even make jokes) over some of the things we previouosly had 
almost brawlish Fights over. I bring most of these on 
mind you, they are stupid generally. I think it is good we 
can laugh about it later. 


I am sure I can think of more, but it is a start. Our list of bad would be very small on both sides, but we do have our issues. And that is OK. We all need something to work on. 


He would say I am "Too critical & impatient" at times, and I would say he does not "talk enough" & needs to be more sexually dominant in the bedroom.  Other than that, it is pretty much bliss and smooth sailing.


----------



## DameEdna

Awwwwwwwwwwww pass me the bucket folks:lol:

It's a great idea to write down the good things instead of focussing on the bad..... so let's think...........:scratchhead:

- Tolerance
- Each doing our bit around the house
- Being there for the kids
- The occasional hug (I suppose)
- Nookie (rare but good when it happens)
- I suppose we have the same outlook on life, money etc.


I'm sure there's more.... but when I hear of others' saying "I Love You" every day, and being touchy feely with each other... I kinda feel like I'm missing out!


----------



## BellaOnlineMarriageEditor

* We make a good team and compliment each other well.
* We are affectionate and touch often.
* We enjoy spending time together
* Sex is still great even 4 kids (and 15 years) later
* We have similar interests and tastes
* My hubby is the sexiest man I know


----------



## created4success

We are best friends
We can tell each other anything
We enjoy spending time together (even when we sit together, saying nothing)
We have emotional, spiritual and physical intimacy
We are committed to each other
We are building a future together
We work together to accomplish our dreams
We love each other
We have each other's best interests at heart


----------



## aushejo

Dryden said:


> I haven't been on these forums long, but most of the time we find ourselves reading mostly negative information about marriage. Positive reinforcement is a good thing, so even if your marriage is a little rocky at the moment, what is GOOD about it?
> 
> Here's mine:
> - We always say 'I love you'
> - We try to talk TO each other, not AT each other
> - We support each others independence (getting out with friends etc)
> - We support each others disciplining of the children, even if we don't completely agree
> - We compromise when needed
> - We still have sex (even if frequency is an issue ATM!)
> - We touch each other non sexually
> - We are Honest with each other
> - We do our best to put the others needs above our own
> 
> I know there's more for me, but there's my quick list.


----------



## aushejo

Acceptance of Each Other!


----------



## HunyLuv

We truly LOVE each other
We kiss frequently
We hug alot
We hold hands in the car
We snuggle in bed
We have FANTASTIC, Passionate sex
We make love
We totally think alike sometimes its creepy!
We teach each other new things all the time
We support each other
We support our family together
We love unconditionally
We COMMUNICATE
We dont keep anything from each other, even if I do something I know he'll raise an eyebrow too...I tell him I have too
We fight but when we do we know when enuff is enuff and take a break from it all and calm down and refocus then discuss again
We love our babies
We are proud of each other
We try to make each other happy as much as possible
He is so very sexy to me...I love him inside and out he is an awesome man...I'm blessed...

I can relate to SIMPLY AMOROUS...
"He would say I am "Too critical & impatient" at times, and I would say he does not "talk enough" & needs to be more sexually dominant in the bedroom. Other than that, it is pretty much bliss and smooth sailing. "

I'm prolly way too bossy at times and very impatient, but he can talk to me in a way to get me back to reality...and I too think he's too quiet and culd be more bossy in bed LOL! I love it when he takes full control! 
But we love each other and have found a new love within each other by stepping out of our "normal" boundries...life is good


----------



## CandyS

Wow if I could only say the same but one day at a time and baby steps to be were you are.


----------



## happilymarried67

We truly LOVE each other
We kiss frequently
We hug alot
We hold hands in the car
We snuggle in bed
We have FANTASTIC, Passionate sex
We make love
We totally think alike sometimes its creepy!
We teach each other new things all the time
We support each other
We support our family together
We love unconditionally
We COMMUNICATE
We dont keep anything from each other, even if I do something I know he'll raise an eyebrow too...I tell him I have too
We fight but when we do we know when enuff is enuff and take a break from it all and calm down and refocus then discuss again
We love our babies
We are proud of each other
We try to make each other happy as much as possible
He is so very sexy to me...I love him inside and out he is an awesome man...I'm blessed...

Gee, that's my marriage too... I love my husband so much and our family is perfectly imperfect, fun and loving....


----------



## HunyLuv

CandyS said:


> Wow if I could only say the same but one day at a time and baby steps to be were you are.


U will get there taking the steps u are...good luck! :smthumbup:


----------



## cherrypie18

Wow it's amazing the lists you guys have

I can list a lot of things but they will only start with "used to be"


----------



## Freak On a Leash

Well this is a nice change or pace..

We are best friends

We share a lot of the same interests and love being/doing stuff together

We are very similar in our values and beliefs

We love and are devoted to our kids

We are very similar in our parenting styles

We have great sex! :smthumbup:

We love to sit and TALK to each other about everything and anything for hours

We accept and love each other for what we are

We are affectionate to each other

We give each other our space when we need it

We don't boss each other around

We make each other happy.


----------



## Crypsys

Awesome thread!!!

We are best friends.
We have no problems telling each other our wants/desires.
We still have passion after 10 years.
We have common goals.
We enjoy joking and sarcasm.
We both have no problems taking an adventure in the bedroom.
We would rather spend time with each other than apart.
When she's weak I am strong, when I am tired she is my support.

I think one of the most important things is we both are not afraid to let the other person know when we are hurt/unhappy with the situation or what the other one is doing. We may not always solve it right away, but we don't let things fester, everything is kept out in the open.


----------



## created4success

CandyS said:


> Wow if I could only say the same but one day at a time and baby steps to be were you are.


Candy:

Don't sweat it; all relationships take work, whatever stage you're in. My wife and I are now best friends, but it hasn't always been that way. We only got there after years of hard work. I don't care what anyone tells you, every marriage has issues.

One thing I really enjoy about my wife is that we don't have to boast about "mind-blowing" sex, that everything is bliss every day of the year. I appreciate the simple things: we can sit together on the couch, doing and saying nothing and we enjoy each others company.


----------



## catherine_magan

we always say "i love you" & "I miss you" to each other
we share all happy and sad moments
we respect each other (we will try our best to understand each other)
we have our own privacy
we always travel together
we will discuss our problem instead of fighting it
we always surprise each other 

**There are more, but these are the ones that I think it is good enough for me! **


----------



## created4success

catherine_magan said:


> we always say "i love you" & "I miss you" to each other
> we share all happy and sad moments
> we respect each other (we will try our best to understand each other)
> we have our own privacy
> we always travel together
> we will discuss our problem instead of fighting it
> we always surprise each other
> 
> **There are more, but these are the ones that I think it is good enough for me! **


Love these, nice!

Here's a slight twist for those who are interested.

*What is one challenge in your marriage that has gone from bad to good?*

Me first! I am what you would label as very loose in spending money; I don't lake to track it, deal with bills or debts, and looking at financials in any way makes me nuts. (When we were first married it more than drove my wife nuts as well).

*Ok, so here's the good that came out of bad for us. * Originally, I handled the money in our marriage but made a mess of it. When I finally admitted that my wife was much better than I was at managing our finances (as tough and humbling as that was), it eliminated a huge area of conflict in our marriage.

That one incident has served as a precedent for how we handle our strengths and weaknesses in marriage: we try to rely on and submit to each others strengths and look out for each others weaknesses.

Anybody else have a story for how one challenge in your marriage went from?


----------



## Freak On a Leash

Freak On a Leash said:


> Well this is a nice change or pace..
> 
> We are best friends
> 
> We share a lot of the same interests and love being/doing stuff together
> 
> We are very similar in our values and beliefs
> 
> We love and are devoted to our kids
> 
> We are very similar in our parenting styles
> 
> We have great sex! :smthumbup:
> 
> We love to sit and TALK to each other about everything and anything for hours
> 
> We accept and love each other for what we are
> 
> We are affectionate to each other
> 
> We give each other our space when we need it
> 
> We don't boss each other around
> 
> We make each other happy.


Wow... Didn't mean to dig up old threads but I was looking back at some of my old posts and came across this one. 

Talk about doing a 180...I wrote this almost EXACTLY 10 months ago and now we are separated and the man I wrote about is gone..not just physically but emotionally as well. What's replaced him is a mere shell. 

Sometimes we can barely stand to be in the same room with each other now and we are often have a fight. It's just so sad and discouraging.... 

I still wonder what the heck happened. :scratchhead:

"Long term success in Marriage". Guess I'll never figure out what that is.


----------



## DawnD

I am so sorry to hear that. Is there any hope for it to come back for you guys?


----------



## Freak On a Leash

It's pretty dismal. He's deep into alcoholism/depression now. It was a pretty bad summer and fall was even worse. At the end of November he moved out into his father's house. I guess what's good about our marriage now is that we aren't living together so at least we aren't tearing at each other anymore and it's much better for the kids.  I have my own apartment and I really like that aspect a lot. 

We see each other regularly. I still love him and sometimes we are like we used to be. We can talk and be like friends, but those times are getting fewer and farther between. Until he gets help for himself our marriage is like a car stuck in the mud..the wheels are turning and we aren't going anywhere. It's a shame because he's a good and decent man deep inside but he's fallen prey to this disease. 

Never would've thought it could happen when I first replied to this thread. I thought we were doing so well..


----------



## Mrs.G

Dryden said:


> I haven't been on these forums long, but most of the time we find ourselves reading mostly negative information about marriage. Positive reinforcement is a good thing, so even if your marriage is a little rocky at the moment, what is GOOD about it?
> 
> Here's mine:
> - We always say 'I love you'
> - We try to talk TO each other, not AT each other
> - We support each others independence (getting out with friends etc)
> - We support each others disciplining of the children, even if we don't completely agree
> - We compromise when needed
> - We still have sex (even if frequency is an issue ATM!)
> - We touch each other non sexually
> - We are Honest with each other
> - We do our best to put the others needs above our own
> 
> I know there's more for me, but there's my quick list.


Always nice to see a fellow canuck. :smthumbup:
-we are very affectionate
-we put each other first
-we strike the perfect balance between traditional/non traditional ideals for marriage
-we have a sex life that is _hotter than hell_.
-we are good at dealing with disappointments and setbacks.
-we agree on not having children
-we are considerate of each other
-we accept each other, while also striving to encourage each other to be our best
-our personalities complement each other; introvert/extrovert happily living together, yet poking our heads into each other's worlds.

This thread was a good idea!


----------



## RandomDude

- We are best friends, and very close
- We both love our little angel (our daughter)
- We are both strong enough to put up with each other
- We fight a lot, yet make up a lot - hence in a way... "effective communication!" Heh
- We have similar ideals, principles, morals
- We're unbreakable, no matter what has been, is being, or will be thrown at us. And we know this, and even joke about it.

But these are during the "good times". Still issues to iron out.


----------



## OhGeesh

We are still in love with each other married over 10 togehter almost 20!!
Physically rolling 2-3 a week with her being extra frisky lately!
Similar morals!
We talk all day txt, flirt, IM, call!
We are each others best friends!
Given a choice of free time we always pick each other!
All the norms like respect, caring, considerate, studious, huge heart, selfless, family first!
I can't literally count the fights on one hand in the last decade. Our thought patterns are so in sync. It's almost scary how well we get along!
We cry, laugh, dream, plan, sometimes I look at my life and can't believe how lucky I really am!

Doesn't get much better than this!


----------



## akasephiroth

only been 6 years and it has been a rocky 6 years but reading peoples +'s make me relize why a rocky 6 years still see's us together today.

-We never go to bed without saying i love you.
-We never let the other leave without a goodbye kiss
-we are both great parents...(good cop bad cop...im the bad cop lol)
-Sex is wonderful, always trying new things and toys hell even if she dont feel like it she tell me (ill bend over the bed make it quick)
-she is my fishing buddy, my video game pal and my wife 

we have stuff to work on, alot of stuff but i do feel better after listing the goods of us instead of the worse.


----------



## unbelievable

She's honest, completely faithful, hard-working, very funny, tender hearted, not at all materialistic,etc. She "gets" my oddball attempts at humor but keeps me from making an idiot of myself. She's not fixated on her appearance but no woman on earth is half as pretty when we go out. She's not clingy and she's tough enough to keep things rolling when I'm called away but acts dependant enough to make it clear that she needs me. She's got an awful, fiery temper but if I handle situations properly, she's also capable of having long, calm, productive conversations with me.


----------



## greenpearl

He is a valuable stock I want to keep, I am a valuable stock he wants to keep. We both know we are valuable, we'd better cherish each other so others don't steal us away from each other.


----------



## MsLonely

What's good in my marriage at this moment: We're good friends, dear family and sweet lovers. We pay attention to maintain the heat of attraction, passion and chemistry for each other. 
We date at least once a week.
We're attached to each other, don't want to separate from each other even for just 1 day.
We hold hands while walking.
We hug a lot and kiss everyday.
We have sex once or twice a week.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## krismimo

These posts are great, seeing all the problems people have including our own makes you appreciate the things that you do have. My relationship with my husband is to say the least wonderful. We talk about everything, we listen to each other we can disagree without arguing and listen to each other point of view. We respect, honor, and most of all love each other. 

We do say we love each other everyday. We love to hang out with each other. Comfort, support, and get on each other cases in a healthy way when one of one maybe slacking in a area. We continue to date, and keep the romance alive, which is very important. He gives me my space I give him his when needed.We look at this as a partnership were in this together the good times and the bad. I feel with him we can get through anything. And I will always love him for that.:smthumbup:


----------



## GemGem

I'm very new to this forum, but what a great thread!

Respect is huge
Trust
Tolerance
and most importantly...
We simply love eachother warts and all!!


----------



## LGSL

I'm blown away by these responses. I'll try to think of three:

We are great parents to our daughter
We seem to want the same things
We generally take good care of on another
We're committed to making things work

Uh... but that's about all right now


----------



## Dr. Rockstar

Trust
Respect
Laughter
Insight (after all these years, we're still learning how each other tick, and where and where not to poke)
Compromise (when you draw a line in the sand over an issue, a lot of times all you end up with is a line in the sand)
Support and balance (being able to comfort the way they need in that moment, and provide a counter to the other's arguments)

Here's a big one: Knowing how to argue. A lot of people will say "communicate," but I think that really boils down to how to work out your disagreements before they become real issues. Being respectful when you're angry is really difficult to do. Not getting bitter and holding onto it after a fight is even harder, and I think that feeling leads to more challenges in a marriage than anything else.


----------



## Blanca

created4success said:


> *What is one challenge in your marriage that has gone from bad to good?*


My temper! I used to blow up at my H all the time.



created4success said:


> *Ok, so here's the good that came out of bad for us. *
> 
> Anybody else have a story for how one challenge in your marriage went from?


The good that came from it was I realized I had some serious issues in my past that I had not dealt with. Its kind of bizarre but I actually thank my H now for helping me heal.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Dr. Rockstar said:


> Here's a big one: Knowing how to argue. A lot of people will say "communicate," but I think that really boils down to how to work out your disagreements before they become real issues. Being respectful when you're angry is really difficult to do. Not getting bitter and holding onto it after a fight is even harder, and I think that feeling leads to more challenges in a marriage than anything else.


 

:iagree:

Knowing how to effectively "argue" with honesty & determined to overcome without bitterness, stuffing, the silent treatment & maiming each other later down the road once it has been resolved.


----------



## bunnybear

-We talk a lot
-We love our babies and we wanna have more
-We love chillin together
-We love travelling together 
-We're both naughty
-We love spending time together


----------



## Rough Patch Sewing

Ok, I know that my wife and I have been married together for 7 years and not 10+ years, but since I want to share about the success of our marriage, if someone wants to give me a vote of confidence to join the 10 year plus club, please let everyone know with a post in my wife and my favor. 

Moderator, please let me know if you do not want a 7 year successful married couple hijacking the thread. 

If it matters to anyone we do have a 10 year plan, and in it we are still married and happy!


----------



## Rough Patch Sewing

Um, instead of hijacking, I meant "joining" the 10 year + club. So moderator, please do not hold that against us.


----------



## topbanana

Could this be stickey'd so it's always near the top?

Guys, this thread is immense. I'm getting married soon and sometimes the negativity from this forum is a little scary. I realise that's because of the nature of it- I'm guessing most people find it when stuff is going pear-shaped. But reading all of the reasons you actually love your marriage and spouse is greatly encouraging. Thank you so much.

Obviously I'm not long-term married but the thing I like most about my relationship is that underneath it all, we're just best friends who love hanging out with each other and doing things together.


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove

Wow - what a timebomb question for me in the situation I'm currently in.

I could fill this page with what's "wrong" with my marriage - but I'll try to look on the bright side and say what's right.

I love him
He loves me

That's about all I can hold onto right now.

If you would have told me 27 years ago I'd be at this point I would have called you a liar.

I would give everything I had to get things back to where they were and I really don't know how, but I keep trying everything I can - I'm keeping my fingers crossed that I'm due to a break sometime down the road.


----------



## jmbr

We have a saying here, where it's alot easier to point out the faults than the positives.

We are 9 years married, 10 living together, may not qualify but here goes.


We both feel good just to have the other around. A day is not complete till we sat together on the sofa and talk for a bit, or just watch TV, even if it's just for a couple minutes. We kiss before saying goodbye or good night, and make out when noones watching.

We go out some weekend nights, always together, just ourselves, no kids. Recharges our batteries so to speak.

We keep poking each other's nerves and joke around with each other. We enjoy acting like children around the house, messing and running after each other.

There's always a concern with each other. We never ask what's wrong directly, we try to cheer each other up best we can, sometimes we succeed, sometimes we fail, but it's great to feel the care, without probing deep into what's troubling each other, or create a drama. Can't explain it better.

When She asks something, I take it like an order, and She does the same, even if we grumble or complain about it.

She's a great mother, I have never seen her lose her temper unfairly with the sons, because of her own stress, and they loved to see how far they could push her. She's a joy to see with the kids, ours or others. She's got great empathy with young children, even if at first She seems a bit strict. 

We respect each others tastes and hobbies. I pretend interest when She talks about boring things, She pretends to listen, when I rant about politics, and the economy.

We try our best to compromise, even if sometimes we fight, argue, tooth and nail over some issues, intensely, we're both stubborn. But we never hold a grudge or resentment. If it starts to come to that point, the other caves in.

Family comes first, and we defend it, against anyone and all. Even our own parents. There are fewer times my chest feels more puffed up with pride than when She defends me or the kids against outsiders.

She's got a secret dirty, naughty side to her, me too, except it's not secret. We make love every night, plus some escapades during lunch break or in the morning, if we happen to have the house to ourselves.

And we are both fortunate our parents live close by and are always willing to lend a hand babysitting. They're retired it makes it easier but still, bless their souls. Odd to include them perhaps.


Plenty of negatives as well, between us, rest assured, it's not perfect. But then what really ever is. Well, top of my mind that's it.


----------



## Rough Patch Sewing

I thought of one really great thing about my marriage with my wife yesterday. We communicate as friends when we are really fed up with our situation in life. She shared with me last night how she was very unhappy and feeling trapped in our rough financial situation. She needed room to think, talk with friends and not talk to me, while I took care of our infant to give her a break.

A couple hours later she was able to get the stress out of her system and have a better night.

In the beginning of our marriage, I would have tried to shame her, try to fix her, and generally make things worse. However, we have learned to accept each other, stressed-out or otherwise.

That is one of our best marriage relationship qualities.


----------



## Rough Patch Sewing

MarriedWifeInLove, 

I do not know if you will check back on this post after having left your message the other day, but in case you do, have you started a new thread elsewhere about your marriage relationship?

I think that there is a way to email other users with questions like this, but I am leary of doing something like that, even if the email service does not reveal user's email addresses.





MarriedWifeInLove said:


> Wow - what a timebomb question for me in the situation I'm currently in.
> 
> I could fill this page with what's "wrong" with my marriage - but I'll try to look on the bright side and say what's right.
> 
> I love him
> He loves me
> 
> That's about all I can hold onto right now.
> 
> If you would have told me 27 years ago I'd be at this point I would have called you a liar.
> 
> I would give everything I had to get things back to where they were and I really don't know how, but I keep trying everything I can - I'm keeping my fingers crossed that I'm due to a break sometime down the road.


It is good that love is still alive in your marriage with your husband. I hope that your breakthrough comes sooner than later. Perhaps, if you started a thread you could get lots of help from the other users.

I would certainly be on the look out for it, in case I could be of some help.


----------



## maggot brain

Married 22 yrs in July and far from perfect but:

1) Marriage based in common faith and religious beliefs
2) Shared sense of humor
3) Good parenting partners
4) Mutual respect
5) Very good and sustained sex life
6) Both willing to forgive
7) Constant communication
8) Unselfishness
9) Continued mutual attraction

Challenges:
1) temptation and wandering eyes (me)
2) huge time of transition (new career for me and new way of life for us)
3) Teenagers, teenagers, teenagers!


----------



## AlanFunke

for the both of us, what cute about us is that we still find the child in us... we are able to find humor in everything we do...


----------



## Rough Patch Sewing

My wife and I are willing to completely change our plans or way of life after sharing our feelings with each other. I am starting a business and it is not making any money yet. A friend who is successful in business told me to 'hang it up' and go out and get a job.

I am looking for work but have not quit the business. I was about to quit the business when my wife told me that she believes in me and what I am doing. After some talking, we agreed together to work harder at the business. I am now super charged and ready to succeed again.


----------



## marriage101

We have realized when we talk to each other and keep that line of communcation open, we are a stronger couple. We can see how much we have grown but know we have some ways to go. We admit our faults and try to keep in mind that we are not perfect.


----------



## wickederthanyou

What's Good:
* we have good "face time". We always have something to talk about, and enjoy sharing our opinions and ideas.
* our sex life is all good, all the time.
* we make each other laugh, often.
* our ideas about the future are identical.
* we know that it's not always easy, but that the things most worth having never are.


----------



## FirstYearDown

A sex life that is hotter than most married couples. 
Similar goals and morals.
Both want to be childfree-we are lucky to have found each other for this reason!
Embracing each other's different cultures.
Being a strong support system for each other.
Our wonderful balance between traditional/non traditional ideals.
The way my husband makes me feel sexy and I add excitement to his life.


----------



## romantic_guy

As I think about it, just about EVERYTHING is good. Especially since we were married so young (16 & 17). I could not have said that for the first 15 years, but even then there were some good things. We sometimes marvel at how much we enjoy the same things and the fact that we are best friends. I mean, how could 16 and 17 year old kids know that? I just know we were in love...and still are. But here are a few other things:

I'm a guy, so I'll start with...she is so HOT!! I love looking at her (clothed and naked). I remember once, she was trying on swimsuits and she came out of the dressing room. The attendant looked at me and said, "Well YOU like it!" I guess something was, well, showing. 

We are better together than each of us is separately.

We rarely argue (last time was in July)

We can sit and talk for hours...or ride in the car on a trip in complete silence (we are both introverts...so we get that)

Our personalities compliment one another, once we learned how to accept the differences. If you know the Myers/Briggs, I am INFP and she is ISTJ.

We fit together so nicely...if you know what I mean.

It is so awesome to spend a week together in Cancun last summer and wish it could have been two weeks. It was almost depressing to have to get back to busy schedules. We NEVER get tired of being together.

We are at the same intellectual level. 

We serve each other.

Our lovemaking is so passionate and so intimate on a deep level. 

Those are the few things among many that make our marriage great. I don't feel like I gave up a thing getting married so young. It has been a joy and blessing to me married to my best friend.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby

Everything! My husband means the world to me! He is very kind and always putting my needs before his, in return I do the same. We are best friends, best lovers and we never argue. My husband puts a lot of effort into our marriage and raising our children. I couldn't be any happier. We are very much in love and very much affectionate toward one another. We have been married for 12 wonderful years.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dwaynewilliams

Wheat makes my marriage work is that we are committed to doing what is necessary to make it work.


----------



## Twofaces

Notna single gawd dam thing for me at the moment. Dont see it ever changing. :banghead::banghead:






Dryden said:


> I haven't been on these forums long, but most of the time we find ourselves reading mostly negative information about marriage. Positive reinforcement is a good thing, so even if your marriage is a little rocky at the moment, what is GOOD about it?
> 
> Here's mine:
> - We always say 'I love you'
> - We try to talk TO each other, not AT each other
> - We support each others independence (getting out with friends etc)
> - We support each others disciplining of the children, even if we don't completely agree
> - We compromise when needed
> - We still have sex (even if frequency is an issue ATM!)
> - We touch each other non sexually
> - We are Honest with each other
> - We do our best to put the others needs above our own
> 
> I know there's more for me, but there's my quick list.


----------



## Nomads

WOW, this is a good exercise. Thank you Dryden. Let me see, ehm, honestly we face lots of obstacle and we only been married for 7 years or so. I believe our lists won't as long as those 'romantic' couple as we aren't :

1. We both share the same value over money management. This is our strongest quality and attract us to each other. 
2. We both share the same value of commitment in marriage (he told me so many times, you stuck with me :rofl:, divorce never been solution for both of us - even though we bring up the issues when we facing 'silly obstacle' couple of time)
3. We enjoy travelling together. As matter of fact, we know each other better when we travelling. He is a good travelling buddy.
4. We fight over our love (mix marriage couple know exactly what we are talking about, in terms of paperwork, long distance relationship, separated not because we want to but as the state/country told us to. As we are typical of people who never ever break the law then we follow no matter how hurt it is )
5. We agree saying 'I love you' at least once a day. It is our commitment.
6. We follow through some commitments we made each other to make our marriage life, day to day is easier. Many times either of us forget or fell of the wagon but we both reminding each other for the sake of our marriage.

I guess that's all at the moment. Thank you for such an empowering exercise :smthumbup:


----------



## Mtts

Currently:

1.A wife who professes her love even though I can be repetitive in needing to hear it.
2.A partnership that outside of a small (more or less) bump is everything I could want.
3.A beautiful woman who's intelligent and passionate. 
4.Stability in our finances.
5.I'm still married.....best news I think lol


----------



## lilcal3

-We never go to bed angry 
-Always say "I'm sorry"
-Make time to talk, everyday - no matter what
-We trust one another completely
-Say "I love You" every morning and every night (and truly mean it!)
-Make time to play and spend quality time together
-Have "inside" jokes -- laughing is a sure cure for stress relief and brings you closer


----------



## Mr Blunt

When it is good it is real good.

Then there are the times when you are disgusted with your spouse, then she gets hurt and you feel every bit of her pain and you forget about the disgust and run to do whatever you can to help her.

I just canot stay mad at her when she gets hurt.

I would make a very poor divorce attorney!


----------



## Caribbean Man

What really good about our marriage is that we still have fun together.
We still laugh at each other's jokes.
We still make funny faces at each other.
We still have good sex.
We still speak in a language that's unique to us, when in a crowded room.
We still show that we appreciate each other.
We still listen to each other,
We still understand each other.

Married life has been good to me.


----------



## AsTheStoryGoes

We still give each other butterflies (get excited/giddy).
We have funny inside jokes with each other.
We have fun together, just the two of us.
We are soooo completely comfortable with one another..haha, won't go into detail.
We would do just about anything for each other.
We have great sex and drive each other crazy.
We still want to put forth effort in to our marriage and make it better.
We are still 100% loyal to one another.
We miss each other when the other is away.
We share the same morals and values.
We still snuggle.
We still hold hands.
We spend quality time together, when we can.
We are both open minded.
We are both devoted parents to our children and try and work as a team.

There are tons more..it was good to write some of them out.


----------



## Michael A. Brown

In marriage, both couple must work on it.


----------



## happytogether

We tell each other "I love you" several times a day
We compliment each other
We say please and thank you
We hold hands
We kiss often
We make love everyday
We miss each other when we are apart
We acknowledge and express gratitude for even the little things we do for each other
We never get out of bed without a kiss
We meet and greet at the door when one of us has been away
We laugh at our silliness
We make each other laugh at least once a day
We snuggle a lot!
We spend every Sunday as an "US" day, go out and do something fun or just spend the day in bed.
We express every day what it is that we love about each other
We are open and honest with each other
We communicate well
We never raise our voices
We share the chores
We spend a lot of time naked!


----------



## notperfectanymore

We hug and kiss every morning B4 we leave for work and when we return home.

We are 100% honest with each other.

We spoon every night...and sometimes...

SPOONING LEADS TO FORKING


----------



## dwaynewilliams

We have been in a good place lately. We have started to really look at our own issues that we bring to the marriage and take responsibility for them.


----------



## 28down

We Love God, Each other, our children, our country!


----------

